# Cabelas coming to Central Ohio??



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

There was an article recently in the Mansfield news that a new Cabelas may be built in Belleville Ohio, It would be at the Belleville exit on 1-71 south of Mansfield. It said that the area was attractive to Cabelas because of the proximity to Mohican, the 2 ski resorts, bike path and more. All Cabelas would require is that route 97 would have to be widened to 4 lanes to accomodate the traffic. 

I have recently talked to a few guys that live in Belleville and they have confirmed Cabelas interest in the area. Anyone else heard anything about this??

Valleytracker


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

VT,

I'd heard the rumors. Wouldn't that be handy? 1/2 hour from my house and right on my way to Lake Erie! I'll believe it when I see it though.

Maybe the MWC East will hold an event on P-hill if they have a Cabelas nearby to hold the weigh-in at?  

Tim


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Their marketing strategy is amazing...."build it and they will come". It sure seems to work though.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Be still my beating heart!!!!! I hope it is true!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

on the duck hunting forums, there has been talk that cabelas has baught land to build on in that area of the state for a year now. competition for fin feather fur no doubt too.


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

This is straight from a thread of this same topic over on the Cabela's forum...

" Brent 
Senior Member

Join Date: Aug 2005
Location: Kearney, Nebraska
Posts: 106
Default Re: Cabela's Purchasing Land In Ohio?

Any confirmed plans to build a store will be posted on the website's Home Page and this Retail Page on the map.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...il-stores.jhtml

Until then, yes there are people everyday saying they heard a store thats going to pop up in their neck of the woods, but wether everything plays out and it is what they are looking for only time will tell."


WAR


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

We were talking about that at work the other day and may that would be great or a dissaster with cableas less than 1/2 hr from my house. LOL. I also heard a rumor that bass pro had either purchased or was interested in the Fin fur and feather establishment.


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

That would be awesome if it`s true,instead of driving a little over 2 hrs it would only be about a 5 minute drive.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Why wouldn't they build it in a more urban area with money around...the worse thing is they make more $$$$

Up around Alum would be awesome.....


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

My guess is..

The reason they would build it here is because it isn't an "Urban" area. This is where the people that buy it GO to use it!


The I-71 between Columbus and Cleveland is packed with traffic, business travellers, commuters and everyone else.

Granted, there is more money in Columbus, but where can you hunt and fish?? This area has the whole Mohican area, Snow Trails ski resort, Clearfork Ski Resort, Pleasant Hill lake, Clear Fork lake, Knox Lake, Apple Valley lake, Charles Mill Lake, miles and miles of bike trails, and many Golf Courses which are attractive to Cabelas.

ValleyTracker


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

sweet 20 min. for me going the back way....15 if its an emergency...LOL


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldnt doubt it if they purchased the land there . It has been for sale for as far back as I remember and they could get a decent deal on it . With the 2 major ski resorts for the state , one of the best trout streams in the state , some great lakes with multiple species of game , great hunting in general for alot of species , nice bike trail , and to beat it all , this location will be convenient to get to from 2 of the largest city's in the state . I beleive this would be a wise investment for any of the larger sporting good retailers in my opinion .


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish4Fun said:


> We were talking about that at work the other day and may that would be great or a dissaster with cableas less than 1/2 hr from my house. LOL. I also heard a rumor that bass pro had either purchased or was interested in the Fin fur and feather establishment.


 I was thinking the same thing here. Keeping me 2-3 hours away may have been the best thing financially for me. I am sure my wife would agree. Me on the other hand, I would be delighted.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Ya i will be up there way to much but bring it on. We need a great supply shop in this area. It gets old going all the way to columbus or to cincy.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know several years ago that Cabelas had purchased land near Dayton for one of there superstores, but later sold it, seems thet the new Gander MTn is sitting in that same very spot. anyways the point im making is while it would be great to have it close by. you need to realize that with it brings a lot of things that are not neccesarily "good" , for example, when the new Bass Pro went up in Cinci, it was about 30 minutes from teh lake at Brookeviile and the tailwater below it that holds trout. Well it wasnt long before that fishery was completely overrun with idiots that Bass Pro was outfitting and sending over on a daily basis. End result was a fishery getting hammered by folks who didnt otherwise know about it. I have heard all sorts of stories from Brooveville ramps about new folks with more money then sense clogging up the ramps because some guy at BPs told them the walleyes there were huge or something similar. You can bet it wont take long for the Store folks to send every tom dick and harry over to catch and keep 35" MUSKIES and it wont take long before that lake becomes something similar to the Dead Sea down here in our part of the state, then they will send em up to all those nice walleye lakes and then they will send em somewhere else in your back yard. Remember its a business made to make and take money to stay alive.

Dont get me wrong, these superstores are nice, but I personnally have a better relationship with my local run shops and will always get better customer service as a repeat customer.

Just remember what it will do to all those local fisheries up there and try to remember that in a few years when everyone is complaining, I dont want to be the one to say I told you so.....  
Just my .02
Salmonid


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have been to the Cabelas in Dundee, MI and the Cabelas in Wheeling, Wv. Both of them are pretty much in the middle of nowhere but they are both about an hour or 2 from major urban centers. Dundee has Detroit and Columbus, Wheeling has Pittsburgh and Columbus. I am sure this is no coincidence. For them to build a store in-between Cleveland and Columbus would probably be a gold mine. I personally like Cabelas and PBS. They always seem to have what I need, good prices, and great selections. Mom and Pop shops are nice but they are too inconsistant with their stock and often thier prices are high compared to competitors. Just my 2 cents. I would love to see a Cabelas in Ohio...would be good for the state and all us fishing, hunting, camping, etc. nuts.

Jake


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I would be all for Cabela's coming to our area,it seems a good bet that they will too.I doubt if they could find a more desirable location either.Right along I-71 exactly right between Cleveland,Akron,Canton and the Columbus area.They call this area the "Fun Center of Ohio" for a reason.Two major ski areas,a state forest with miles of hiking trails,4 or 5 beautiful lakes nearby,the state's best inland trout stream,and a ton of great deer and turkey hunting close by,not to mention all the great golf courses nearby.I would never even be a little concerned that if they came here it would put undo pressure on any of our area lakes,I don't even understand the logic behind that.Hell,I live in Mansfield,and I knew about the walleye fishing in Brookville Lake,I've been fishing there many times for eyes' and bass,it's "NOT" a secret.As far as ma and pa tackle stores,while I do buy stuff from them time to time,I agree with another poster,their stock is way too inconsistent,and high-priced-don't see many ma and pa stores with a bargain basement,or bargain aisles.If I want to purchase a couple 1/4oz. Vib-e's,know how many of them type stores I'll have to drive to,to find them? Even if I do find them.they'll be something like $3.99 per.Cabela's,please come here!


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

That would be nice and a good location for Cabelas. I do most of my hunting and fishing up that way. That would give the fin, rivers edge, Walmart some competition. Of course a Cabelas store that close could be scary for me.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

This will result in either:

1. Second jobs
2. Second mortgages
3. Second wives

I can feel the burn in my wallet already  Hope it materializes, only for the consumer's benefit. I hate to see the big guys smoke out the small privately own "ma and pa" type shops, but there will always be a need for the first hand knowledge/expertise and specialty environments of those shops. Atleast it's not another Walmart.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

lol Brandon. I got it figured out already have the wife get a job there so i can get the discounts and if that don't work i will get a 2nd job there lol.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Would it be nice sure But I with salmonid I wouldn't want them sending them to all of the lakes I love. I have gander plus the mom and pops I get all I need. If I need to go to one of those stores I like the travel its fun to spend a day there.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh goody. Just what I need.


----------

